# George Whitfield



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2006)

George Whitefield, English Calvinistic Methodist minister (December 16, 1714 - September 30, 1770) was a major figure in the Great Awakening. 

More on his life and works can be found here, here, here and here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is whitefield looked down upon because of his para-church ministry? I have a OPC friend who said this.


----------

